# New guy question...



## Jason Martin (May 5, 2018)

Hi, I am a part time wood worker, and would like to make 2 pocket knives. 1 for me and 1 for my son. I have never made a knife, and would like to buy a kit, where I make only the scales, but I don't know where to start looking for a kit. I don't know anything about metal, so don't know how to pick a good one. Any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## CWS (May 5, 2018)

I have seen kits in Woodcraft.


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2018)

Found a decent selection here, but I've never dealt with them so I have no clue on quality of what they offer. 

https://www.knifekits.com/vcom/knife-making-kitsblades-knife-kits-folding-c-1070_1.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2018)

Texas knife supply

Click

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jason Martin (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I will check some of the suggestions.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 8, 2018)

Jantz supply is good too...

Click me

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (May 8, 2018)

One of these days I'm going to have to drop by USA Knife Maker. They're only about 65 miles away from me and I'm within a mile or two of their location at least once a month. I have no experience with them, but I have heard good things about them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## therichinc (May 8, 2018)

knifekits.com


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2018)

Jason - all of the suggestions above are good. I have worked with all of them at one point. I have never had a problem with any of them so I can't really comment on their problem resolution. I will say that both USA knife maker and Jantz have fantastic response if they are out of an item - usually a phone call


----------



## Jason Martin (May 10, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your help. Do these knives have a decent blade? Can they be sharpened?


----------



## milkbaby (May 12, 2018)

Jason Martin said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. Do these knives have a decent blade? Can they be sharpened?



All those suppliers mentioned are well known and reliable. I took a quick look at some of the kits and most are stainless steel either 440C, AUS-8/8A, or VG10 which are all fine steels. If you want easier to sharpen in the field but at the cost of less edge retention, then maybe choose ones with hardness rating of HRc54 to 56. If you prefer to have a longer lasting edge that might be a little harder to sharpen then look for hardness HRc58 to 60+. Have fun!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

